# Conceal Carry ?



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

I finally got my carry permit yesterday. I had bought a Kimber Ultra Carry II to use as my CCW, along with a IWB High Noon Holsters Split Decision. I'm 6'3", 185lbs with a fairly slender build. I didn't think the Ultra Carry would be that had to conceal. I had been playing around with different positions and about 5 o'clock seemed to give me the best hide. Well, I took it out yesterday and it was not very comfortable, especially driving. What are some tips for finding the best carry position?


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Carry ain't comfortable...

Though I'm nearly an outcast from the carry world for doing so... (I'm a rebel) I carry with a Clipdraw belt clip attached to my M&P9C. It isn't pretty, but its exceptionally functional. When I'm driving, I shift it to 3-o'clock. When I'm walking around, a quick "shirt adjustment" moves it to 5 o'clock. In social situations, where someone might put their hand on my lower back... I shift it to 1-o'clock.

I almost always wear two shirts, with one tucked behind the gun, and one draped over it. It works for me, costs $20, and I can switch from belt to belt with no holster change. I can clip it inside my soft-side brief case. I can clip it inside my center console. I can carry in draw-string shorts...

Granted, the trigger is protected only by my inseam and my inner shirt, but with prcatice, practice, and more practice... I doubt I'll shoot myself.

At a maximum, I'd carry in a thin, minimal, belt-clip holster like the Galco Stow-and-Go model.

Just a thought.


----------



## BigdogBro1 (Jan 4, 2009)

I carry a Sig P229R in a Minotaur MTAC IWB. I'm 5'-11" 180lbs and it took me a few tries before I found something that worked for me. I ride motorcycle so I needed something that was comfortable in the sitting position and concealed. The $80 MTAC is comfortable in the car as well. I wear it at 3:30 to 4:00 position and have it less canted closer to vertical. The Kydex pocket is raised a 1/2" above the belt so the barrel won't stick my leg when I sit. I like it because it works for me!

Your holster cant angle should match the angle of your draw hand extended trigger finger when you sweep around the front, side and back.
Hence the reason for very little holster angle at the 3 o'clock sidearm position. Having an adjustable holster for angle allows one to custom fit it.

Post #5
http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=17400


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

cruzthepug said:


> I finally got my carry permit yesterday. I had bought a Kimber Ultra Carry II to use as my CCW, along with a IWB High Noon Holsters Split Decision. I'm 6'3", 185lbs with a fairly slender build. I didn't think the Ultra Carry would be that had to conceal. I had been playing around with different positions and about 5 o'clock seemed to give me the best hide. Well, I took it out yesterday and it was not very comfortable, especially driving. What are some tips for finding the best carry position?


Here are a few thoughts which may be of use to you:
Try carrying at closer to "4:00," rather than at "5:00." That is, just behind your hipbone. Farther back, and the gun will make sitting uncomfortable.
Use a holster with a little bit of "rake." That is, the muzzle of your pistol should be a little farther to the rear than its chamber area is. That makes drawing easier.
Finally, as long as your outfit is fully covered, you're OK. People new to concealed carry always seem to feel that other people can see the gun, and that makes them uncomfortable. Have confidence in your chosen holster and clothing. Don't constantly check your weapon, but do check it once in a while in a private place (a bathroom stall, for instance).
Oh, yes: Practice with your carry outfit, and in your carry clothing. Practice dry-fire presentations at home (with an _empty_ gun) for at least 10 minutes a day, and do live-fire practice at least once a week. You can never practice too often, or too much.


----------



## literaltrance (Dec 24, 2008)

7-8oclock works best for me (your 4-5oclock), so the position you're using should be fine.



Steve M1911A1 said:


> ...People new to concealed carry always seem to feel that other people can see the gun, and that makes them uncomfortable. Have confidence in your chosen holster and clothing...


I'm thinking this is 90% of the "comfort" problem. Give it a month or two. After that I'm betting there will be times you forget you have it on you.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Don't constantly check your weapon, but do check it once in a while in a private place (a bathroom stall, for instance).


If you do have the nagging urge to check your weapon in the open, I've found a quick and subtle "bump" with my elbow to be effective.


----------

